# Betsie River Drift Boat Access above Homestead Dam? (Lower River)



## BMARKS

Kisutch said:


> Mr Chromechaser has pimped out a stretch of river that was very special to myself for 30 years.He has pimped it out in such a way that I don't even fish it anymore.Now tell me the truth if you had one of your favorite stretches of river whored out how would you feel? I'm talking trees trimmed, overhangs reduced so that the idiot public doesn't foul on every drift. It is absolutely ridiculous what has happened in this certain stretch. And please don't tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about. It is sick and disgusting how much woody debris has been moved both on the bank and in the river. Its all about the dollar. Stewardship is big word some of you should look it up. But everything is fine because he's a young man starting out.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder
> 
> Seeforellen Brown Trout What?
> 
> Alewife Be Damned


it sucks that your favorite spot is in your opinion not fishable anymore. but the river does not belong to you. every single stretch of water that can be fished legally in the state of michigan has some guiding activity. you are lucky that the spot you are referring to only has a couple. my favorite stretch of river receives probably 10-20 boats on a good day. so spare me. and i personally know of at least three guides and ex guides who have and continue to fish the entire length of the betsie river and have been doing it for 30+ years. every single person in michigan has has their favorite stretch of river "pimped" or "whored" out. welcome to the club.


----------



## Trout King

Kisutch said:


> Mr Chromechaser has pimped out a stretch of river that was very special to myself for 30 years.He has pimped it out in such a way that I don't even fish it anymore.Now tell me the truth if you had one of your favorite stretches of river whored out how would you feel? I'm talking trees trimmed, overhangs reduced so that the idiot public doesn't foul on every drift. It is absolutely ridiculous what has happened in this certain stretch. And please don't tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about. It is sick and disgusting how much woody debris has been moved both on the bank and in the river. Its all about the dollar. Stewardship is big word some of you should look it up. But everything is fine because he's a young man starting out.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder
> 
> Seeforellen Brown Trout What?
> 
> Alewife Be Damned


For me I will continue to fish my favorite section, just like I always have since I was a whippersnapper taking up space on my dad's boat 25 years ago. I remember the river being just as busy back then as it is now, maybe more so. I fish that river because I absolutely love it. That is where I cut my teeth king fishing. It's easier for me to not worry about others and just enjoy fishing. I even see Kyle most days I make it up there and he has never been unethical or off putting in any way. Usually has a smile, asks our luck and may even divulge a bit of information. I would rather see him out there fishing and teaching people the right way than watch/deal with fly guides floss, snag and even have their clients cast into the same hole I am fishing when they have a boat and miles of open river all around (yeah it happens). Believe me, when he started I wasn't thrilled about seeing some of the holes I love being featured, but he isn't the first or last guide that has been or will be on the river or the only person that shows off pictures and videos of it.

As far as the cutting I'm not certain who did it, but I have asked Kyle who cut all of the structure out of some of the runs and holes, he claims it wasn't him. I don't like seeing people remove structure and cover just to make fishing easier, but have no problem with people cutting lanes to float canoes, kayaks, drifters or other small craft as long as they aren't taking unnecessary amounts of habitat out of the river. More people benefit from this than just the people doing the cutting. A few years ago my favorite section had areas that were getting so clogged safe passage was questionable. It's only going to get worse with the ash trees dropping at a faster rate.

Maybe it's me getting older or what not, maybe it's the family and 3 kids and patience that comes along with that, but these days it is just easier to enjoy any day/time I get on the water. While it is nice to have sections of river to myself if someone is in one of "my" spots it's not a big deal to smile, say hello, and start a little conversation and move on to the next likely spot. Last year this happened in my personal favorite hole, as we were floating by we said hello and stuck up a conversation with another fisherman. It turns out the hole was full of fish and my friend and I were invited to fish it with this complete stranger. Turns out he was a fellow M.S. member (which I forgot his handle). My friend, this stranger and myself had a great hour or so of fishing, laughing and conversation before he had to get a move on. 

If anyone catches me on the river next fall, say hello and stop in for a couple casts, we might even have a cold one for ya if that's your thing.


----------



## Trout King

ausable_steelhead said:


> People talking about “how many” fish someone they know hooks...is boring.
> 
> There are lots of us out there, that get lots of fish. On both sides of the state. This dude doesn’t do anything special, just another guy getting fish. Big deal.
> 
> There are people who do give away spots, whether intentionally or unknowingly. I don’t understand the ego in steelheading anymore, I really don’t.


I think the egos are just one of the phases a lot of fisherman go through, especially with steelhead for some reason. Once you get around enough and meet and get to know some of the better fisherman from around the state you realize you aren't quite as good as what you thought  (personal experiences).


----------



## BMARKS

Trout King said:


> I think the egos are just one of the phases a lot of fisherman go through, especially with steelhead for some reason. Once you get around enough and meet and get to know some of the better fisherman from around the state you realize you aren't quite as good as what you thought  (personal experiences).


i agree with this completely. to add to it i think that its the stage where a person has actually started to be able to put fish to the bank without the help of others. then they think they figured something out to make these so called fish of 1000 casts come to their line. then after a while they realize that they only figured out what 1000's of anglers already know. and its that steelhead are aggressive little buggers that bite anything. the myths about steelhead always just blow my mind haha.


----------



## Trout King

BMARKS said:


> i agree with this completely. to add to it i think that its the stage where a person has actually started to be able to put fish to the bank without the help of others. then they think they figured something out to make these so called fish of 1000 casts come to their line. then after a while they realize that they only figured out what 1000's of anglers already know. and its that steelhead are aggressive little buggers that bite anything. the myths about steelhead always just blow my mind haha.


When beginners ask me for advice, it is rather simple. It's just like bluegill fishing but in a moving flow with sometimes slightly different bait. Figure out how to read water and where steelhead like to hide and it's pretty simple.


----------



## steeliehunter

Kisutch said:


> Mr Chromechaser has pimped out a stretch of river that was very special to myself for 30 years.He has pimped it out in such a way that I don't even fish it anymore.Now tell me the truth if you had one of your favorite stretches of river whored out how would you feel? I'm talking trees trimmed, overhangs reduced so that the idiot public doesn't foul on every drift. It is absolutely ridiculous what has happened in this certain stretch. And please don't tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about. It is sick and disgusting how much woody debris has been moved both on the bank and in the river. Its all about the dollar. Stewardship is big word some of you should look it up. But everything is fine because he's a young man starting out.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder
> 
> Seeforellen Brown Trout What?
> 
> Alewife Be Damned


You want me to tell you how I feel?? I feel that I don’t own the river and if someone wants to make a living doing what they love them more power to them. Him fishing a stretch of river doesn’t not change how I feel about the spots I fish. If you don’t want to fish it that’s fine that’s your choice. Just more room and fish for me to catch. I have personally seen no decline in number or size of fish since this “pimping” out the river as you call it.


----------



## BMARKS

steeliehunter said:


> You want me to tell you how I feel?? I feel that I don’t own the river and if someone wants to make a living doing what they love them more power to them. Him fishing a stretch of river doesn’t not change how I feel about the spots I fish. If you don’t want to fish it that’s fine that’s your choice. Just more room and fish for me to catch. I have personally seen no decline in number or size of fish since this “pimping” out the river as you call it.


I doubt you will notice a decline. the decline in the 90s was a direct result of the closing or orsini and the collapse of thompsonville dam. the "pimping" has been happening from the early 80s on.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Pimpin ain't easy


----------



## BMARKS

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Pimpin ain't easy


HAHAHA reminds me of that movie hustle and flow, "ya know its hard out here for a pimp"


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Pimpin ain't easy


----------



## BMARKS

All jokes aside. i also do hate to see the betsie river getting more and more traffic. i think a lot of people dont understand how hard people search on social media and maps and everything they can to find where people are fishing. it truly is a thing that happens, people will drive to different spots looking for certain vehicles and all sorts of other crazy things to try to find where people fish. when you post stuff about certain people on this site, using their name and the river name, google will direct people right to this thread. so just beware when you post, i am sure that this has been covered here before and all. just a reminder, not directed toward anyone in particular. make the people at least work for it a little bit, at least make them come out and ask in person.


----------



## Fishndude

I knew a handful of old boys who fished the upper boatable section of the Betsie prior to 1980. As far as I know, most of them (but not all) are dead now. But fishing the Betsie from a boat is nothing new. It isn't overly popular, because it is more challenging than most people want to deal with.


----------



## 357Maximum

Fishndude said:


> I knew a handful of old boys who fished the upper boatable section of the Betsie prior to 1980. As far as I know, most of them (but not all) are dead now. But fishing the Betsie from a boat is nothing new. It isn't overly popular, because it is more challenging than most people want to deal with.



NA....Ya just need the right boat and it is easy:


----------



## Trout King

357Maximum said:


> NA....Ya just need the right boat and it is easy:


Reminds me of a couple friends up this way. If you ain't catching fish you are having fun! Lol. Not so much on dry land but logjams are fun.


----------



## 357Maximum

Trout King said:


> Reminds me of a couple friends up this way. If you ain't catching fish you are having fun! Lol. Not so much on dry land but logjams are fun.


Thinking about starting a livery of them things when I retire. Fifteen to twenty of them things to rent out would be downright fun on the holy waters. :lol:


----------



## Fishndude

Be glad these guys don't want to fish the Betsie.


----------



## Trout King

Fishndude said:


> Be glad these guys don't want to fish the Betsie.


Unfortunately, I have seen the Betsie abused by way overpowered boats with dumbass occupants. I have also seen some motors get put through the ringer, the best was a guy at the launch wondering what was going on with his jet motor. Ummm....maybe running tons of silt sand and bottom debris through it all day isn't good for it?


----------



## -Axiom-

Drift boats on the Boardman next?


----------



## Fishndude

I've been on the Holy Water in a drift boat, and behind a jet boat, skiing. It is better to wade, but those things seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## SJC

Kisutch said:


> Mr Chromechaser has pimped out a stretch of river that was very special to myself for 30 years.He has pimped it out in such a way that I don't even fish it anymore.Now tell me the truth if you had one of your favorite stretches of river whored out how would you feel? I'm talking trees trimmed, overhangs reduced so that the idiot public doesn't foul on every drift. It is absolutely ridiculous what has happened in this certain stretch. And please don't tell me I have no idea what I'm talking about. It is sick and disgusting how much woody debris has been moved both on the bank and in the river. Its all about the dollar. Stewardship is big word some of you should look it up. But everything is fine because he's a young man starting out.
> 
> Kisutch
> 
> Former Lake Michigan Stakeholder
> 
> Seeforellen Brown Trout What?
> 
> Alewife Be Damned


I think just about all of us who have been at this long enough feel your pain. In recent years I've watched stretches of river that I have fished and loved since I was a kid, get defiled by a growing army of dipshits that seem to have zero care or respect for the resource. Glory grabbers and facebook heroes have screwed up many people's slice of heaven. 

I believe the reason for this is that it's too easy now. When I started steelheading, you had to put in your time and hard knocks. The only info available was in books or if you were lucky enough for some accomplished steelheader to take you under their wing. You had to work at it to get good. Now the learning curve is gone. Let's face it steelhead are super easy to catch once you stop over thinking them and figure out a few basic things. Back in the day, people that had figured out these keys to catching #'s of fish, did not divulge them easily. Now people just give it up along with the where and when to complete strangers for free on the internet. A few years back, a buddy and me were lounging on the river bank, drinking beer and bitching about all the people running around when he said " The problem is, everybody fishes like we do now".

When I was a kid I had several people tell me that I should start a guide service. Even then, I would't even think of it. At the time, I worked first mate on a charter boat and it would get to the point where I didn't even want to go out in the boat and fish for myself. There was no way in hell I was going to do that to my stream fishing. What I was doing was too special to me to sell. To me, it would be like offering up my wife for sale. That's why I have a career that allows me to do what I love instead of trying to turn what I love into a career. These are just my personal thoughts and I know there are plenty of good guides on rivers that can take it that also put a lot back into the resource.


----------



## Steelheadfred

Trout King said:


> Do any of the guys that are so worried about the "sustainability" of the fishery realize the reality of that river and the adranomous runs? Last I knew the Betsie steelhead fishery is sustained primarily with hatchery steelhead as it gets to warm to get much natural reproduction in the main river (barely holds over many browns for a summer, which are a little more temp tolerant than rainbows). Of course a few smolts probably come from the 2 marginal tribs, but not nearly enough to produce the runs that the Betsie receives each year. Put and take stocked fishery.
> 
> The salmon are all naturally reproduced, but then again it takes a relatively small number of spawning pairs of salmon to repopulate the wild fishery. Fisherman come nowhere close to taking enough salmon to endanger the returning population to the river. The salmon populations go as the big lakes go, taking them out of the rivers have little to do with the future fishery. Comes down to nature and carrying capacity and all that good stuff. Environmental factors can also have dramatic impacts on runs from year to year. People taking salmon certainly aren't killing the fishery in any way. Of course, the local economy of Benzonia, Beulah and Honor would probably take major hits if nobody came to fish.


Not accurate.


----------



## Clum

I dont know anything about this Kyle situation, but all this talk got me thinkin of Family guy






:lol:


----------



## Trout King

Steelheadfred said:


> Not accurate.


Yeah, Tonello cleared that up already in post 29 and 31.  Guess I should keep up on the more recent studies, lol.

Anyway,
People thinking the river was some secret before Kyle was there is funny. People thinking his little guide service is harming the fishery in a major way is even funnier. While I don't like some of my favorite spots being blown up via video and pics, I guess I have matured to the point where I realize they aren't "my spots" and they are shared by many. People fished the same exact water many years before I was around and people will be fishing the same spots years after I am gone. I'm still not going to give up my honey holes to anyone who asks. I have found that it's not necessary for me to post vids/pics of EVERY fish caught to stroke an ego and get "likes", but that's just me. The internet is full of spot hawks and lurkers.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Trout King said:


> I have found that it's not necessary for me to post vids/pics of EVERY fish caught to stroke an ego and get "likes", but that's just me.
> 
> To each their own I guess.


You wouldn’t fit into the sag bay forum very well then.


----------



## Trout King

ausable_steelhead said:


> You wouldn’t fit into the sag bay forum very well then.


Don't get me wrong, I like fish pics. I even post a couple from time to time, but it seems like a lot of people are more into posting pictures seeking glory and gaining affirmation from the internet more than they actually like fishing.


----------



## SJC

Trout King said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like fish pics. I even post a couple from time to time, but it seems like a lot of people are more into posting pictures seeking glory and gaining affirmation from the internet more than they actually like fishing.


The gratification I get from spending time on the water with friends and family is more than enough for me. I've spent more time trying to convince people that I'm not catching fish, than the other way around...


----------



## Trout King

SJC said:


> I've spent more time trying to convince people that I'm not catching fish, than the other way around...


Sometimes a little diversion is necessary .


----------



## TK81

Fishndude said:


> I knew a handful of old boys who fished the upper boatable section of the Betsie prior to 1980. As far as I know, most of them (but not all) are dead now. But fishing the Betsie from a boat is nothing new. It isn't overly popular, because it is more challenging than most people want to deal with.


You probably knew my cousin, Gordon. He and his brother would live for those weekends on the Betsie back in the 70's. He has been gone for about 15 years now, but I still occasionally think about him hauling his boat up there (3.5 hr drive) every weekend. He was a bobber guy before it was cool to be a bobber guy.


----------



## Boardman Brookies

-Axiom- said:


> Drift boats on the Boardman next?



Already happening...


----------



## qdma48768

Just got a drift boat can't wait to get on the betsie hope there still some fish next week


----------



## GRUNDY

Sounds like you should look at putting it in the Boardman


----------



## Treven

SJC said:


> I think just about all of us who have been at this long enough feel your pain. In recent years I've watched stretches of river that I have fished and loved since I was a kid, get defiled by a growing army of dipshits that seem to have zero care or respect for the resource. Glory grabbers and facebook heroes have screwed up many people's slice of heaven.
> 
> I believe the reason for this is that it's too easy now. When I started steelheading, you had to put in your time and hard knocks. The only info available was in books or if you were lucky enough for some accomplished steelheader to take you under their wing. You had to work at it to get good. Now the learning curve is gone. Let's face it steelhead are super easy to catch once you stop over thinking them and figure out a few basic things. Back in the day, people that had figured out these keys to catching #'s of fish, did not divulge them easily. Now people just give it up along with the where and when to complete strangers for free on the internet. A few years back, a buddy and me were lounging on the river bank, drinking beer and bitching about all the people running around when he said " The problem is, everybody fishes like we do now".
> 
> When I was a kid I had several people tell me that I should start a guide service. Even then, I would't even think of it. At the time, I worked first mate on a charter boat and it would get to the point where I didn't even want to go out in the boat and fish for myself. There was no way in hell I was going to do that to my stream fishing. What I was doing was too special to me to sell. To me, it would be like offering up my wife for sale. That's why I have a career that allows me to do what I love instead of trying to turn what I love into a career. These are just my personal thoughts and I know there are plenty of good guides on rivers that can take it that also put a lot back into the resource.


Amen to this post on all accounts!


----------



## Steelheadfred

Its one thing to not care about Kyle, it's another thing for Kyle to be dropping a boat in a section (clay banks) that is accessible to boot anglers, that's pushing ethical limits, walk your clients in if you want to fish that section, don't rain on 3 miles of river when you have 45 other miles to fish. 

For the record I've told him this directly.


----------



## qdma48768

lol there's plenty of river that is accessible to boot anglers just depends how far u want to walk


----------



## steeliehunter

Steelheadfred said:


> Its one thing to not care about Kyle, it's another thing for Kyle to be dropping a boat in a section (clay banks) that is accessible to boot anglers, that's pushing ethical limits, walk your clients in if you want to fish that section, don't rain on 3 miles of river when you have 45 other miles to fish.
> 
> For the record I've told him this directly.


Ethical limits? I think some other people are outside their ethical limits as you call it by telling someone directly what he or she should or should not do when they themselves do not own the river or specific right to that river anymore then any other person that lives in this great state of Michigan. And as for clay banks what does that have anything to do with it. One boat going in and float down the river is less destructive to the bank and or river then 100 people tromping down the bank and getting in and out of the water every 10 feet. If it’s that big of a deal take it up with the state I’m sure they’d like to here what you have to say.


----------



## BMARKS

steeliehunter said:


> Ethical limits? I think some other people are outside their ethical limits as you call it by telling someone directly what he or she should or should not do when they themselves do not own the river or specific right to that river anymore then any other person that lives in this great state of Michigan. And as for clay banks what does that have anything to do with it. One boat going in and float down the river is less destructive to the bank and or river then 100 people tromping down the bank and getting in and out of the water every 10 feet. If it’s that big of a deal take it up with the state I’m sure they’d like to here what you have to say.


it is pretty well understood that from homestead to 31 is kinda the wading anglers area. no it is not a legal limit and there is every right of a guy to do it. but it is basically saying F U to everyone else that woke up early to get their spot and walked in. it has always been that way and most everyone i have ever met feels the same way. and i don't think bank erosion was the concern its about respect of other anglers, or lack there of. do you own stock in xxl? are you related to or friends with? you seem to have been very offended by steelhead freds post concerning him... for the record i am pretty sure they know each other.


----------



## steeliehunter

BMARKS said:


> it is pretty well understood that from homestead to 31 is kinda the wading anglers area. no it is not a legal limit and there is every right of a guy to do it. but it is basically saying F U to everyone else that woke up early to get their spot and walked in. it has always been that way and most everyone i have ever met feels the same way. and i don't think bank erosion was the concern its about respect of other anglers, or lack there of. do you own stock in xxl? are you related to or friends with? you seem to have been very offended by steelhead freds post concerning him... for the record i am pretty sure they know each other.


No I do not own stock or know him personally and I’m of no relation to this person. I’ve only exchanged words with this person once. What I find offensive is all the people that have a problem with him or anybody else that fishes that river in the way that he does. Everyone has a problem with him fishing the river out of a boat because he is targeting the all mighty steelhead and the stigma and ego that goes along with it. But nobody cares about the 100s of kayaks and canoes that use that same stretch of river throughout the summer and fall because they are not fishing for this almighty fish. To tell one person they can’t do or shouldn’t do something is wrong especially on a public body of water. Which could fall in the realm of harassment which isn’t takenen lightly in this day and age. If one person is going to be singled out because of it then anyone that uses that public water way should be to doesn’t matter if it’s recreational or business(canoe livery, guide service or recreational fishermen).


----------



## BMARKS

steeliehunter said:


> No I do not own stock or know him personally and I’m of no relation to this person. I’ve only exchanged words with this person once. What I find offensive is all the people that have a problem with him or anybody else that fishes that river in the way that he does. Everyone has a problem with him fishing the river out of a boat because he is targeting the all mighty steelhead and the stigma and ego that goes along with it. But nobody cares about the 100s of kayaks and canoes that use that same stretch of river throughout the summer and fall because they are not fishing for this almighty fish. To tell one person they can’t do or shouldn’t do something is wrong especially on a public body of water. Which could fall in the realm of harassment which isn’t takenen lightly in this day and age. If one person is going to be singled out because of it then anyone that uses that public water way should be to doesn’t matter if it’s recreational or business(canoe livery, guide service or recreational fishermen).


I think you are taking all of this the wrong way. if you don't find it a little bit disrespectful then i guess there is no reasoning. i have no problem with him or what he does. but fishing that stretch in a boat is inconsiderate to other anglers at best. at worst is it a complete F U. and if it is the latter i would say that that person is in fact the person acting as if they owned the river. i dont feel that way about kyle or any other guides there, and i have personally never seen a drift boat come through that section. but lets face it, for the betsie in particular, the only reason we are talking about it and the only reason anyone is guiding it is because of steelhead. they are not there in the summer which is why no one cares about canoeists. besides steelhead the betsie is not a very good fishery. so they do not bother the anglers. and its not about using the resource. its about using it responsibly and being respectful of other users, weather that be guides, fisherman, or recs.


----------



## Trout King

BMARKS said:


> I think you are taking all of this the wrong way. if you don't find it a little bit disrespectful then i guess there is no reasoning. i have no problem with him or what he does. but fishing that stretch in a boat is inconsiderate to other anglers at best. at worst is it a complete F U. and if it is the latter i would say that that person is in fact the person acting as if they owned the river. i dont feel that way about kyle or any other guides there, and i have personally never seen a drift boat come through that section. but lets face it, for the betsie in particular, the only reason we are talking about it and *the only reason anyone is guiding it is because of steelhead*. they are not there in the summer which is why no one cares about canoeists. *besides steelhead the betsie is not a very good fishery*. so they do not bother the anglers. and its not about using the resource. its about using it responsibly and being respectful of other users, weather that be guides, fisherman, or recs.


I disagree with the highlighted in bold. 1. Salmon fishing the river is more popular than steelhead. 2. The salmon fishery is world class, and the pike fishing is pretty decent in areas too.


----------



## BMARKS

Trout King said:


> I disagree with the highlighted in bold. 1. Salmon fishing the river is more popular than steelhead. 2. The salmon fishery is world class, and the pike fishing is pretty decent in areas too.


Yah i thought about the salmon after i said it haha. that is a good fishery as well. and it does overlap the canoeist season. i have no real experience there. i havent fished for kings in the betsie since i was a child, hope to some more this coming fall. but i hope people are respectul of each other. and thats what my post was about really. 
pike can sure be fun when nothing else is around. maybe i will have to check that out too!


----------



## Bob Hunter

BMARKS said:


> I think you are taking all of this the wrong way. if you don't find it a little bit disrespectful then i guess there is no reasoning. i have no problem with him or what he does. but fishing that stretch in a boat is inconsiderate to other anglers at best. at worst is it a complete F U. and if it is the latter i would say that that person is in fact the person acting as if they owned the river. i dont feel that way about kyle or any other guides there, and i have personally never seen a drift boat come through that section. but lets face it, for the betsie in particular, the only reason we are talking about it and the only reason anyone is guiding it is because of steelhead. they are not there in the summer which is why no one cares about canoeists. besides steelhead the betsie is not a very good fishery. so they do not bother the anglers. and its not about using the resource. its about using it responsibly and being respectful of other users, weather that be guides, fisherman, or recs.


Exactly! I personally don't fish the Betsie, but on the river I do fish, I go out of my way to respect the bank angels and don't fish the water that they can access unless they are not around, I have tons of other water that I can fish without fishing their water. It just comes down to being considerate and a sportsman.


----------



## Trout King

Floater said:


> I have seen him go out of his way to avoid low-holing someone, crowding someone or interfering with a shore or wading angler. If he really wants to fish a certain hole that someone else is in, he motors back a few hours later to see if the hole is clear. Or, if those anglers hole-hop him, he goes back to fish the hole he let them fish without jumping into their space.


Definitely can't say that about certain guides who fish the Betsie.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Bob Hunter said:


> Exactly! I personally don't fish the Betsie, but on the river I do fish, I go out of my way to respect the *bank angels* and don't fish the water that they can access unless they are not around, I have tons of other water that I can fish without fishing their water. It just comes down to being considerate and a sportsman.


Definitely no angels on the banks of the Betsie! Goblins, trolls, other creatures of the underworld... for sure.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE

I have caught some very respectable browns up from Kurick, but nothing like those pigs!! Nice job guys!!


----------



## SteelEFever04

I thought for sure i was gonna see someone post the shenanigans that me and my buddies put on at the dam the other weekend.. First off before i tell the story i wanna apologize to any fisherman we disrupted. And it was a bunch! So this was the worst fishing trip ever! Me and a friend had fished with Kyle weeks prior and did great! Hooked up 15 times landed 8. So we went back 2 weeks later fished the same stretch same tactic and found out that we really suck at steelhead fishing lol. I caught the only fish that day and it was 3 of us. So the next day we decided to fish below the dam. I was telling my buddies to float river rd right to the mouth because we had a rental right at the mouth. But no my buddies were dead set on putting in at the dam cuz we had heard Kyle put in there and of course like anywhere he is, killed em. I told my friends a bunch of times this isn't a good idea, were gonna go by so many people and get alota looks! I had a bad feeling as soon as we pulled in the lot. Well we put the 12ft flat bottom painted like a steelhead, didn't make it around the first bend and got stopped, we were anxious to get out and forgot life vests, and didn't know there was a net handle lenght reg. So my buddy got a ticket for the net and my other friend had a warrant and was cuffed and almost took to jail. It was such a **** show. Not my boat but i will never again take part in putting in there. To my surprise as many anglers as we passed we never got any nasty comments. Really only 1 guy almost shook his head right off lol. But as the dnr were dealing with my friends the guys on that first bend were very cool and even let me cast in between them for a few and were being very helpful. Were any of u guys there? Again i apologize. Was not my idea! 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS

SteelEFever04 said:


> I thought for sure i was gonna see someone post the shenanigans that me and my buddies put on at the dam the other weekend.. First off before i tell the story i wanna apologize to any fisherman we disrupted. And it was a bunch! So this was the worst fishing trip ever! Me and a friend had fished with Kyle weeks prior and did great! Hooked up 15 times landed 8. So we went back 2 weeks later fished the same stretch same tactic and found out that we really suck at steelhead fishing lol. I caught the only fish that day and it was 3 of us. So the next day we decided to fish below the dam. I was telling my buddies to float river rd right to the mouth because we had a rental right at the mouth. But no my buddies were dead set on putting in at the dam cuz we had heard Kyle put in there and of course like anywhere he is, killed em. I told my friends a bunch of times this isn't a good idea, were gonna go by so many people and get alota looks! I had a bad feeling as soon as we pulled in the lot. Well we put the 12ft flat bottom painted like a steelhead, didn't make it around the first bend and got stopped, we were anxious to get out and forgot life vests, and didn't know there was a net handle lenght reg. So my buddy got a ticket for the net and my other friend had a warrant and was cuffed and almost took to jail. It was such a **** show. Not my boat but i will never again take part in putting in there. To my surprise as many anglers as we passed we never got any nasty comments. Really only 1 guy almost shook his head right off lol. But as the dnr were dealing with my friends the guys on that first bend were very cool and even let me cast in between them for a few and were being very helpful. Were any of u guys there? Again i apologize. Was not my idea!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Was not there. but your buddies and the mentality of F U to everyone else is exactly what we have been talking about. i cant believe the guys on first bend were nice. its a real D**k move. hopefully your buddies got a bad taste from being caught in their stupidity and never come back.


----------



## BMARKS

And also that is what i am talking about when people post stuff about rivers and names of guides and such. these guys are literally following him around trying to catch fish. he even said they did it cuz they heard he put in there. i bet they found the info here.


----------



## SteelEFever04

Hey now, no need to state the obvious and be a jerk. 95% of the people we went by were cool and had nice and good things to say. And another drift boat launched there as well. Dont be a hater cuz you don't have a river boat. But yes i apologized on my friends behalf and said i wouldn't do it again so please i don't want negative comments. 

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS

SteelEFever04 said:


> Hey now, no need to state the obvious and be a jerk. 95% of the people we went by were cool and had nice and good things to say. And another drift boat launched there as well. Dont be a hater cuz you don't have a river boat. But yes i apologized on my friends behalf and said i wouldn't do it again so please i don't want negative comments.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wasn't being a jerk to you. sorry if you misunderstood. i was talking about your buddies you said insisted on doing it. you tried to sway them to no avail. and they are the ones who got into heat no? you apologized... no harm no foul. and i do have a river boat thanks. i have a 16 foot clackacraft and 12ft boston whaler for bigger water. i also have an inflatable pontoon and a kayak lol.


----------



## SteelEFever04

SteelEFever04 said:


> Hey now, no need to state the obvious and be a jerk. 95% of the people we went by were cool and had nice and good things to say. And another drift boat launched there as well. Dont be a hater cuz you don't have a river boat. But yes i apologized on my friends behalf and said i wouldn't do it again so please i don't want negative comments.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Forgive my comment about being a hater, shouldnt have said that but i didn't care for your response. They should probably post or legally make that stretch from dam to 31 a foot access only. Im surprised its not. Im sure it doesn't happen often to where it's an issue though. .

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BMARKS

SteelEFever04 said:


> Forgive my comment about being a hater, shouldnt have said that but i didn't care for your response. They should probably post or legally make that stretch from dam to 31 a foot access only. Im surprised its not. Im sure it doesn't happen often to where it's an issue though. .
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lol sorry but what was I supposed to say. Good job? Lol I mean it's kinda d**k move. And having no pfds and a warrant is kinda stupid. Did not mean to offend. Those statements weren't aimed at you man. You obviously knew it was a bad idea and you owned up to it on here. I respect that.


----------



## SJC

SteelEFever04 said:


> I thought for sure i was gonna see someone post the shenanigans that me and my buddies put on at the dam the other weekend.. First off before i tell the story i wanna apologize to any fisherman we disrupted. And it was a bunch! So this was the worst fishing trip ever! Me and a friend had fished with Kyle weeks prior and did great! Hooked up 15 times landed 8. So we went back 2 weeks later fished the same stretch same tactic and found out that we really suck at steelhead fishing lol. I caught the only fish that day and it was 3 of us. So the next day we decided to fish below the dam. I was telling my buddies to float river rd right to the mouth because we had a rental right at the mouth. But no my buddies were dead set on putting in at the dam cuz we had heard Kyle put in there and of course like anywhere he is, killed em. I told my friends a bunch of times this isn't a good idea, were gonna go by so many people and get alota looks! I had a bad feeling as soon as we pulled in the lot. Well we put the 12ft flat bottom painted like a steelhead, didn't make it around the first bend and got stopped, we were anxious to get out and forgot life vests, and didn't know there was a net handle lenght reg. So my buddy got a ticket for the net and my other friend had a warrant and was cuffed and almost took to jail. It was such a **** show. Not my boat but i will never again take part in putting in there. To my surprise as many anglers as we passed we never got any nasty comments. Really only 1 guy almost shook his head right off lol. But as the dnr were dealing with my friends the guys on that first bend were very cool and even let me cast in between them for a few and were being very helpful. Were any of u guys there? Again i apologize. Was not my idea!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/1ea87e8
So close, wouldn't have helped with the life preservers and warrants, though...


----------



## 357Maximum

SJC said:


> https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/MIDNR/bulletins/1ea87e8
> So close, wouldn't have helped with the life preservers and warrants, though...


Not many folks abided by that rule anyway. I know I broke that law many many times in a boat. The safety of crew and captain was always more important than their illogical hooha.


----------

